# Sala de conciertos Walt Disney, Los Ángeles



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Diseñada por Frank Gehry e inaugurada en el 2003. Alberga a 2,265 personas. La cantante Eva Ayllón hizo su debut en este prestigioso auditorio el viernes 7 de marzo del 2008.

Más información en: 
http://www.laphil.com/about/wdch_overview.cfm
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walt_Disney_Concert_Hall





























































































































​


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

*Por los alrededores...*

El Dorothy Chandler Pavilion. Antiguamente aquí se llevaban a cabo la entrega de los Óscar. En la actualidad se presentan compañías de ópera y danza.


















La municipalidad de la ciudad de Los Ángeles









El Museo de Arte Contemporáneo (MOCA)


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

El diseño de la sala de conciertos es alucinante. Se esta poniendo un tanto de moda entre las grandes ciudades del mundo tener estas piezas de arquitectura muy creativa. Hace unas decadas hubieran considerado imposible construir algo asi.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas tus fotos Canelita! Espero que pronto comiencen las obras en Grand Avenue.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

O sea hace poquito Eva Ayllon estuvó ahi?, ah caray, ni me imaguinaba. Lo cierto es que este lugar es unico arquitecturalmente. Hace justo un año tuvé el gusto de conocerlo e ir a un concierto de musica barroca Latinoamericana ahi, justo postee unas fotos del Hall. Realmente lindo el edificio, y la acustica fabulosa, lindas tus fotos Canelita.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

Canelita, qué exótica y supermoderna la sala de Conciertos, pero debe ser difícil mantener limpia la fachada, si me gusta. Por adentro muy bonita, me gusta el salón de té. Las otras también están muy bonitas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Muy lindo, me hace recordar al Guggenheim.
Gracias por las fotos, Canelita.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Que bacan la sala de conciertos , tanto adentro como afuera !!


----------



## Aedus (Dec 29, 2006)

*Muy buenas fotos, Canelita*

Es cierto, Pacolam, tiene un aire al museo Guggenheim de Bilbao, con su cubierta de titanio. Es realmente espectacular. Frank Gehry tiene sus detractores, pero personalmente me gusta su estilo, con esas formas geométricas que irrumpen el espacio.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Excelente construcción.
Excelentes fotografías.
Excelente fotógrafa.


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Como pude perderme este tema  que lindo Canelita  me gusta mucho las construcciones y los decorados


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

exelente el diseño de la sala de conciertos muy bueno y muy buenas las fotos canelita!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Es de un diseño muy lúdico y contemporaneo, me gusta :colgate: gracias por las fotos Cane Akane!!!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios.  En cuanto a la fachada, Lía, no sé cómo harán para limpiarla, pero sí leí hace tiempo que la superficie original tuvo que ser modificada (supongo que pulida o algo así) ya que reflejaba demasiado la luz y el calor del sol, lo cual terminó afectando a los edificios aledaños al edificio.

Alibiza, siempre escuché de la magnífica acústica de este auditorio. Lamentablemente, en el show de Eva Ayllón, con tanto instrumento electrónico, no se pudo apreciar la calidad acústica del lugar. Sólo cuando Eva cantó un pedacito de un vals, a capella, ahí sí se notó.

En alguna otra ocasión trataré de hacer el tour que tienen del auditorio en sí...gracias de nuevo por visitar el thread.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

wau canelita ke lindas fotos :banana: Frank Gehry es un genio


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Canelita no se si sea mucho pedir, pero podrias mostrar fotos de New York y del Empire State o tambien de la Estatua de la Libertad, me encantan las dos  y el edificio ... no recuerdo el nombre, el que sale en la propaganda de Esika  jijijij gracias Canelita! :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------

